# Autodesk I-drop



## Visu1 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen und guten morgen!

ich bräuchte mal Hilfe von euch hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Autodesk I-drop auf Hompages oder hat das schon jemand gemacht. Das einbinden funktioniert auch so weit nur will er das nicht Herunterladen, hier ein link zur Info. http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=2753219&linkID=2475161

mfg. Visu


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182261.html

Erfahrung hab ich nicht damit, hinbekommen hab ich das auch nicht.
Wozu soll das eigentlich gut sein? Der Beschreibung nach kann man damit Objekte von einem Browserfenster in den Arbeitsbereich einer Anwendung dieser Firma ziehen.

Da stellen sich mir folgende Fragen: 
...wer hat dieses Add-On überhaupt installiert(ausser uns beiden)
...wozu das ganze... bspw. ein Bild von einer Webseite in den Arbeitsbereich einer Anwendung ziehen kann man mit jedem handelsüblichen Browser.. auch ohne zusätzliches Plugin.

Erzähl doch mal, wozu du das verwenden willst


----------



## Visu1 (7. Dezember 2004)

Das ganze soll so funktionieren das du dir die DWG bzw Max datei in deine Autodeskprodukte ziehen kannst per drag and drop du musst da nichts installiert haben das funktioniert sobald du ein Autodeskprodukt (auch bei 3Dmax) installiert hast. das ganze würde das arbeiten um ein vielfaches erleichtern.

mfg. Visu


----------

